# 90 gallon stocking question...Geophagus and dwarf cichlids



## Sav0509 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am getting a 90 gallon aquarium and am super duper excited! But I am only 14 and haven't had much experience with cichlids besides my two beautiful angelfish, Oro and Plata. I have fallen in love with Geophagus cichlids, but not sure which ones if that makes any sense. I also like little colorful cichlids such as blue rams and kribs. I have read many books and am good with th whole set up procedure so I don't need any help with that. I would just like to know how many Geophagus fish I can have and which ones (preferably most colorful/unusual) how many m/f. And any other dwarf cichlids that you think might strike my fancy. Ok I think my question is cinfusing so I'll brake it down...How many and which kinds of geophagus/dwarf cichlids can I house in my 90 gallon? And what kind of living space would they like (planted, hiddie holes, etc.) OK I think that's all...Thanks for the help and suggestions! :fish:


----------



## Sav0509 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's nice that everyone looks at it and says nothing!!!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Sav0509*,

I have kept Geophagus orange heads with dwarf cichlids in the past.

I have a couple of points I'd like to make before talking about stock.

First I don't think 4 foot tanks are really suitable for geophagus species. Geos are sociable cichlids and prefer to be kept in groups, and I believe it's better to have them in a harem setting, instead of equal pairs. They are also active cichlids and do not set up a territory unless a pair is breeding. I don't believe you can really keep more than 4 geos in a four foot tank, otherwise it becomes a little crowded, especially if a pair spawn, as they can easily take up half the tank and force all other fish into a 2 foot space.

Second point I would like to discuss is tank set up. Geos are an eartheater, and as such really do need a fine sand substrate. It's not easy to keep plants in a sand substrate, especially when geos do like to sift around the base of plants, and will end up uprooting the plants inadvertantly. There are two ways to combat this, place river rocks around the base of plants that the geos can't move, or use shallow flower pots in the tank. You don't have to have plants in the tank, but most dwarf cichlids really will prefer a planted area to use as cover. It's not easy to cater for both species.

I would not consider any other species of geo other than orange heads as most grow much larger than orange heads and I would be concerned they may present a danger to the dwarf cichlids. I kept Laetacara curviceps and apistogramma agasizii with my orange heads.

I would not keep either of dwarf eartheaters with proper geos in a 4 foot tank. You might consider doing your tank as a dwarf tank setup, having a good size group of Bolivian rams instead of the larger geos. If you had Bolivian rams, you could consider keeping some laetacara dorsigera and your angels in the tank as well, and you should be able to plant your tank a bit more than if you had proper geos in there. I'm not really a fan of keeping kribs with SA dwarf cichlids.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Sav0509 said:


> It's nice that everyone looks at it and says nothing!!!


Mate give it time. Not many people will have kept geos with dwarf cichlids and have first hand experience. Also quite a few of the guys who do have experience with keeping geos and/or dwarf cichlids are not regulars here at C-F much any more. Basically there is a whole new generation of guys coming through here offering advice.


----------



## Sav0509 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!...I'm a little impatient haha


----------

